# Refillable gas in the New Tribute



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just got back after having a 27litre refiilable cylinder fitted by MTH, and if any other Tribute owners were considering it, this is how it looks.
Excuse the dirty van-filthy weather on the way home.
Quite impressed too that Marika of MTH accompanied me to the nearest LPG station to make sure I knew how to operate the LPG pump.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

This is the cylinder


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Oldenstar

Really interested in your refillable cylinder. Did you have to have a filling point cut into the side of the van or is the gas connection underneath? What about a bbq point? Is it possible to have a separate connection?

We have the 2006 Tribute.

Pammy

p.s. was it expensive?


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Pammy
MTH don't like cutting through the gas box and the side of the van in case there are unseen wires etc, so they went down through one of the vents and fixed their bracket to an existing chassis section, as per image. This also means that if you change your van the system is quite simple to remove to take with you, and not leave holes in the van.
As to BBQ point you would have to ask MTH.
Total cost of my installation, with 27 litre cylinder and including adaptors for all euro countries was £260. (That included a free elec supply when I stayed overnight at their workshops).
The 21.92 litres of gas to fill the cylinder (don't forget automatic 80% cutout) then cost £10.94 at a nearby garage.
Frankly that should last us ages.
HTH
Paul


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Well impressed Oldenstar, did you have 2 bottles before , main & spare ?

Off Topic - Did your Tribute come with an Alarm & Immobiliser?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

If you dont mind me saying, the filler looks a bit low and in a dodgy place - open to all weathers and vandalism.

Dave

656


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I was only using one large cylinder previously, and using the rest of the locker for my hoses, hook-up, and odd bits. Have so far used sites with hook ups so only use gas for the water heater and cooking. Space heating is of course diesel.
The new cylinder comes with a level gauge, but position means I shall need a mirror to see it.
Off topic bit- I am ashamed to say I don't know! I believe all new vehicles these days come with an immobiliser, but I doubt the alarm. I have a Phantom Tracker fitted to cover eventualities.
Fair point 656 regarding location, and time will tell. I did bow the the experience of MTH. The filler is about 10" from the ground, about 1 ft forward from the rear of the van and the same behind the rear wheel. There is a cover over the actual filler of course, but it will take the grunge from the rear wheels. Another reason to fit mud flaps.
Probably lucky where we live but I doubt local vandalism, and it's not very obvious.


----------

